# Tap Dance Mic



## molsen23 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hello my friends,

I have mic'd tap dance many times using PZM mics, however this time I have a unique situation. For a theatrical production I need to mic tap dance on a table top. Originally I considered attaching a PZM to the bottom of the table connected to a wireless beltpack to eliminate wires as the table will be removed. The more I think about it- I don't think a PZM will work because of the pickup pattern, what do you guys suggest?

-MO


----------



## Nathan Grater (Jun 6, 2018)

Is it one dancer or multiple dancers using the same table? If it is just one or a few, I would use a wireless beltback and a omni lavelier mic down the leg of each performer and attached to the shoe.


----------



## molsen23 (Jun 6, 2018)

Thank you for your reply, it is a single actress during the tap number, and it is only for a few minutes. Not sure it would be worth adding an extra mic to the performer- thus wanting to mic the table.


----------



## jkowtko (Jun 6, 2018)

I think the lav will pick up just fine for this ... if you can snake the cord around the back of the tabletop and get the mic element on top of the table it might pick up more cleanly than if you attach it underneath.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 6, 2018)

https://www.controlbooth.com/threads/qotd-micing-a-tap-floor.22830/


----------



## Footer (Jun 6, 2018)

Forget mics when working with taps. If you are on a table its just going to sound hollow. Do what the pro's do, use a contact pickup.


----------



## The tap guy (Nov 3, 2018)

DeW It Right Tap Mics are the way to go!! You will need a transmitter and receiver however this is the best way. It makes life easier for everyone. Your dancer will Be pleased and your sound engineer will thank you too. www.dewitrighttapmics.com


----------



## themuzicman (Nov 3, 2018)

Footer said:


> Forget mics when working with taps. If you are on a table its just going to sound hollow. Do what the pro's do, use a contact pickup.



I think it would definitely depend on the table. 90% of the time I use a Tap Y to throw a lav down each leg of the performer tapping, the Y goes to a single wireless mic transmitter. If I don't like the sound of the transmitter I'll use a contact pickup. The pickup is maybe a 10% of the time sort of thing for me.


----------

